# Re: [EVDL] EVLN: 49% of houses & 14% of Apt's can chargeaplugin-vehicle @home



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: 49% of houses & 14% of Apt's can chargeaplugin-vehicle @home*

Well, that sounds like an ESVE, just not from a well known manufacturer 
To be fair, I think one should include the cost of all these parts. I
wonder how much it costs all together: NEMA jack and plug, J-1772,
electronics, and any cable, etc. Hopefully way cheaper than the cheapest
commercially available ESVE.

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Cor van de Water
Sent: 05 July, 2012 1:25 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: 49% of houses & 14% of Apt's can
chargeaplugin-vehicle @home

Probably with one of the portable EVSE, in other words:
standard plug on one side (like a NEMA 14-50 in this case) 
and a J-1772 plug on the other side with in between a
little box that controls a relay and the pilot signal and
has GFCI. Can be fully J-1772 compliant without much cost,
in fact cheaper than having a permanent installed EVSE.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Peri Hartman
Sent: Wednesday, July 04, 2012 5:49 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: 49% of houses & 14% of Apt's can charge
aplugin-vehicle @home

Did you also install a J1772? Or, how are you charging your leaf?

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Dave Davidson
Sent: 04 July, 2012 9:26 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: 49% of houses & 14% of Apt's can charge a
plugin-vehicle @home

Houses in my neighborhood don't even have garages. Just a driveway
beside the house. Yet when I had some remodeling done several years ago,
I had an "RV port" installed on the wall beside the driveway, which
includes a 240V/50A receptacle. Cost was minimal. My Leaf sits outside,
I plug my Level 2 into the receptacle, and charge away. It would be
quite easy to mount a Level 2 unit on the wall permanently.

Dave


> "Jay Summet" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
> > Hash: SHA1
> ...


----------

